# can windows 7 be installed on more than one pc?



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

yesterday we decided that me, my dad and my friend would put money together and buy windows 7 when it's out. but can we install it on all our computers? it would be around 4-5 computers.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Highly illegal to do, but it CAN be done. It's best to just buy one copy for each machine.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

no way i can afford that. Microsoft is ridiculous there already overcharging us. they should let us install it on all our machines.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is a Family Pack upgrade for 3 PC's > http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10300835-56.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can install a full retail copy of Windows 7 on multiple computers - but in 30 days you will need to enter a unique key code in each system.


----------



## FULLmetallica (Oct 4, 2009)

guess i will be skipping windows 7 then. looked good, much better than vista. microsoft should be less greedy.


----------

